

VC Fundraising Up 22% In Q1 2013, But Number Of Funds Raised Down - kurtable
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/08/u-s-vc-fundraising-up-22-percent-to-4-1b-in-q1-2013-but-number-of-funds-raised-down/

======
SilconValleyVC
As a VC just want to point out to tech entrepreneurs (and I was one before)
that whether a VC funds you ("blesses you") or not does NOT mean your idea or
you and your team are worthless. Hang in there and try to achieve as many
milestones as possible with as little money as possible. And it's never been
more possible to do so cheaply as it is today.

If you do, believe me we will be calling YOU.

